# Here you go...unload some bees with this!



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

A bull dozer forklift hybrid:

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=6078529&dlr=1&pcid=2851472


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

That would do a number on the ground!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Beep Beep coming through, the machine of my dreams! I can't tell you how many times I have needed an extra 18' of lift. Now for the trailer and the truck to pull it with.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Gotcha covered!

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=3137901&


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

dBest - I beg to differ. I like the 8 +L +LL Eaton fuller transmission, engines are all about the same now, but the Air ride suspension is not the best off road, they can not adapt fast enough. They do not mention if the diff's are lockable left/right, or if it has just a power divider. Not my first choice, but then I am partial to "Puppy Dogs". (You know what they say about Mack drivers.... two A__holes looking at each other all day long)


Crazy Roland


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

dbest said:


> Gotcha covered!
> 
> http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=3137901&


Perfect! Well almost.....hopefully I can squeeze a few pallets of bees on there somewhere. I am afraid what you might come up with if I told you I needed a trailer too.


----------



## jkola404 (Jan 8, 2008)

You could use this truck to load your bees on!

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/2656027769.html


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I think I'd rather have the frame stretched.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

jkola404 said:


> You could use this truck to load your bees on!
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/2656027769.html


Load that bull dozer forklift hybrid on it and watch it do a wheelie.  




dbest said:


> A bull dozer forklift hybrid:
> http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=6078529&dlr=1&pcid=2851472


The problem with the Dozer lift is the speed. You would be better off hand loading them at the speed that thing would go. Get a swinger lift. I know you were not serious to load with it.


----------



## turboterry544 (May 29, 2009)

Buck & Knobby Equipment Co I work part time for them, and this bull dozer forklift hybrid:his is a best it moves what u want to and the boss told me if u guy's stop by and yes u r a bee farmer he cut the price down a lot.


----------

